# The Evenston Wyo Mental Bull



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A bull moose tried to break in the Wyoming State (Mental) Hospital today. No one knows for sure what provoked the animal to try to kick the window in.

With increased hunting pressure in and around Evanston maybe the bull is seeking refuge.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Hmmm, must have seen his reflection in that window.

Is that a bowhunter behind that garbage can in the background? :lol:


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

He's mental. He wants in.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Hmmm, must have seen his reflection in that window.
> 
> Is that a bowhunter behind that garbage can in the background? :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I think this is a case of revenge for the person who killed the evanston buck the moose is making a statement. :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats just crazy.....................sorry I couldn't resist. :lol:


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Wyogoob,

I wish that you would quit hotspotting my honey holes :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Thats just crazy.....................sorry I couldn't resist. :lol:


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

I think this is probably the first time you'd ever hear about someone, or something, trying to break* IN* to a looney bin. Crazy....... -/|\-


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

sawsman said:


> Hmmm, must have seen his reflection in that window.
> 
> Is that a bowhunter behind that garbage can in the background? :lol:





Al Hansen said:


> Thats just crazy.....................sorry I couldn't resist. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

"Breaking" news............."Crazed moose breakes into mental hospital." :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Don't tell Colt!!!!!.........Just kidding Colt. You've got about everything else but a moose this year with your bow.


----------

